# 800 pictures in 4:02 minutes



## Archangel72 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hello everyone.

If you have 4 minutes of your time please check my new dance slide show taken with Canon 1Dx.
There is no video in this presentation, no video, but... 

http://youtu.be/BxALa-4vXD0

Powerful and fast... my Canon 1Dx is ... ;D

Archange72


----------



## sanj (Apr 18, 2013)

Well done!!!


----------



## Archangel72 (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks Sanjay 
You have nice web, great pictures, I'll check the rest of your site little later.


----------



## Click (Apr 18, 2013)

Great job. Nicely done.


----------



## Quasimodo (Apr 18, 2013)

Very cool, and espescially the Black and white


----------



## Eli (Apr 18, 2013)

That was pretty cool!

What software did you use?


----------



## Mr Bean (Apr 18, 2013)

Very nice. Impressive what can be done with a 1DX


----------



## Archangel72 (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks Click, Quasimodo, Eli 
First I had to correct all 800 pictures in Lightroom and Photoshop, and than I "connected" them in Proshow Producer 5. Magnificent and very user friendly program, and it's not to expensive. Ideal for simple editing of pictures and video.
Thanks again for your comments


----------



## Archangel72 (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks Mr. Bean, I couldn't agree more with you.
Canon 1Dx is indeed powerful tool.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 18, 2013)

Archangel72 said:


> Powerful and fast... my Canon 1Dx is ... ;D
> 
> Archange72



Much better in low light


----------



## stefsan (Apr 18, 2013)

Wow, very impressive and very well done! Cool one!


----------



## Archangel72 (Apr 18, 2013)

Dylan777... yes... 1Dx is a king of the dark! 8)
Speed, low light and shadows are it's strenght, allowing me to be much more creative. 
The only limit is my imagination.

Now, I just have to imagine much, much more ;D


----------



## Archangel72 (Apr 18, 2013)

Thank you Stefsan for your kind words


----------



## rpt (Apr 18, 2013)

Excellent! So what was the fps you shot at? Did you shoot 14 fps JPEG?


----------



## Archangel72 (Apr 18, 2013)

Thank you for you positive comment rpt.
I shoot only raw, so... 12fps is quite enough, anything more than that will look more like video, and less like photo slide show.


----------



## rpt (Apr 18, 2013)

Archangel72 said:


> Thank you for you positive comment rpt.
> I shoot only raw, so... 12fps is quite enough, anything more than that will look more like video, and less like photo slide show.


Thanks for sharing. 
You are making me want a 1DX 
The 5D3 can only shoot so many raw frames at 6 fps 
Of course I could cheat - shoot video at 24 fps convert to JPEG and drop every second frame and rebuild the video. That way even the music can be synced. 
Nah! Will not be even in the same solar system as your video


----------



## Archangel72 (Apr 18, 2013)

Uh...  thanks... so many complimets and nice words, but...
I am only amateur with very good camera.
I am like in a 1st grade of elementary school in photography.
I calculated something... if I continue to learn about photography, and shoot on a daily basis, than, perhaps, I could finish photo-elementary school before I die ;D ... and than high school, and college in my next life 8)
I have to find save option somewhere in my soul, so I could continue my learning about photography in afterlife 
Seriously, this was my second shooting of dance in my life, and there is much more room for improvement.
But, I'm not in a rush... I have a lifetime to improve myself.

... and, YES, please buy Canon 1Dx... it is completely different story, when you lay your hands on this beauty, you will forget everything you thought you knew about this "sport"


----------



## RGF (Apr 18, 2013)

Tremendous work - great job putting together the slide show. Would you be willing to sharing some of the details - ISO, raw / JPG. Did you shoot at 12 FPS for part of the show? Also loved the music - works extremely well with slides. What was it?


----------



## Archangel72 (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks RGF 
I shoot only raw with Canon 1Dx (12fps) combined with only 2 lenses that I have at the moment (16-35 f2.8 & 70-200 f2.8).
About the camera settings... well, most of my shots were on fixed ISO 3200, but that also depends on light situation that was changing constantly during the show, so it's a bit hard to give exact receipt for right in-camera settings.
I was changing from f2.8 - f4.0 on both lenses, shutter speed was at approx. 1/200-1/250 for clear shots, and 1/80-1/125 for blurred motion effect, depending on the speed and movement of dancers.
For slide show muic background I included music from Marcus Füreder - Parov Stelar, austrian musician, producer, DJ...
Name of the song is Catgroove.
I'm glad you liked it


----------



## candyman (Apr 18, 2013)

I love it. Really enjoyed watching it!


----------



## Archangel72 (Apr 18, 2013)

Thank you Candyman  your kind word encourages me to continue my work and increase quality of my pictures and video in the future.


----------

